# Look at All of this Wood !



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yesterday, the crating moving crew was here building crates for some of our stuff.

In the evening when they left, we were admiring their work. I said to Mr. W: "When we're unpacking, DO NOT THROW THIS WOOD AWAY!" It's brand spanking new!

There are a few other crates in another room. I'm pretty sure there's enough for at least one coffin and who knows what else!

This is great!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice coffin wood


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

theres your monster in a box


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sweet, and just think, it'll be hand delivered to your door!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

See Recycling.. Does the body good.. and the pocket book


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I like your way of thinking! LOL


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Jackpot!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Kellie has wood!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice wood MW..
maybe a few coffins or a nice fake fireplace too


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah I just cant go there......

Pre built creature box, coffin skelly cage, porn stash holder


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice....they charge a butt-load to crate things so at least you can get a prop out of it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

HB, I'll be able to get more than one prop out of it!!!!

Today Mr. W and I finished dismantling the crates. While we were at it, we got all of the wood ready to use and store safely by pulling out all of the staples. Mr. W reckons there were about 2,000 of them! 

We just finished the job about 20 minutes ago. This is what it literally stacks up to. Mr. W estimated that it would cost several hundred bucks to buy this much wood. There are six pieces that are six feet long...

Tomorrow we're going to start the first full-sized toe pincher coffin. I'm glad we got it all ready to go today even though it took longer than I thought!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you still doing silhouettes, or are you delving into 3-d now?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

that explains the blisters...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Bryce, I'm keeping the silhouettes, but will be expanding to include more 3-D type things. I've always had the beacons and include lots of real, carved JOL's... this year I'm adding the coffin, monster eyes, and improved cauldron and hopefully various other things.

Randy, the one blister popped while I was still pulling the staples and it really stings!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Popped just like bubble wrap. :evil:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is sweet!...It's great to find that type of treasure...can't wait to see the coffin...nice clean neat garage too Ms W.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

You should ask them if they have any left overs from other moves and take advantage.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

whats Mr. W doing


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Score!

Nice pic of the hubby.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooo I think i'm gonna move to get that wood! Lol - Hitting two birds with one stone... don't you just love it! Can't wait to hear what you make out of it!


----------

